# Pictures of my products! =)



## Rilaks (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello =)

Here are some pictures of some of my proucts...

Chap Stick






Sun Washed Linen Goat's Milk Soap Bar





Dead Sea Mineral Mud Mask





Goat's Milk body lotion


----------



## llineb (Jun 30, 2010)

LOVE your labels!  Clean and crisp!


----------



## Rilaks (Jun 30, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> LOVE your labels!  Clean and crisp!



Thank you llineb! =)


----------



## Hazel (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree. The labels look great and very nice packaging.


----------



## April (Jul 3, 2010)

What a lovely line/range of products.  

Clean and simple. 

Congratulations.

Best regards,


----------



## NancyRogers (Jul 4, 2010)

I really like the simplicity of your packaging.  It allows the products to be the stars.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 4, 2010)

pretty soap, do you add td? so that its nice and white?


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Rilaks    Lyn from Etsy chat, love your products and your  photo's are fantastic


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 7, 2010)

Those all look great!

An observation, though. I did a trademark seaarch at TESS on "chap stick". It's a trademarked name. I'd hate to see you get in trouble for using it.


----------



## CherryGardenGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice!  Are there any special preservatives you need to use for your goat milk lotion?


----------



## jarvan (Jul 9, 2010)

They all look very nice, but I have a question. Is there any copyright infringement on the name Chap Stick? Just saying.


----------



## Lesley (Jul 12, 2010)

They're wonderfull


----------



## Rilaks (Jul 14, 2010)

CherryGardenGirl said:
			
		

> Very nice!  Are there any special preservatives you need to use for your goat milk lotion?



I use Germaben II


----------



## Rilaks (Jul 14, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> pretty soap, do you add td? so that its nice and white?




Yes, it's in the mix


----------

